# X Windows desktop larger than display



## mstrofbass (Jan 15, 2011)

I vaguely remember playing with Linux a loooooong time ago and remembering a feeling similar to what I have now, caused by X Windows configurations...this time the only difference is it's in BSD. The feeling basically amounts to wanting to kill babies.

Anyways, I'm going to bed after troubleshooting this forever, so I'll post the conf file and log file in the morning, but I'm going ahead and posting this on the off chance that someone knows the answer without me having to figure out how to get all that over to this comp. Also, I tried searching, and if the answer is on here, I couldn't find it. Feel free to point me in the right direction and chastise me as you see fit.

Background: Hooking up a my new server to an HDTV (LCD, I believe) running 1920x1080 resolution. I've tried multiple ModeLines with different settings, and even tried setting the resolution down to whatever native resolution X11 picks up as being "supported" (from the log file, something in the 640x480 range). Using the radeon driver (Radeon HD 4350 card, tried radeonhd driver and that didn't work and threw other errors). 

Problem: When I test/start X or Gnome, the resolution looks fine, except the edges of the desktop are past the edges of the TV (i.e., the mouse outside the edge of the TV before it hits the edge of the desktop).


----------



## Beastie (Jan 15, 2011)

Are you setting a mode line AND telling X to use it? For example:

```
Section "Screen"
	[...]
	[highlight]DefaultDepth  24[/highlight]
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		[highlight]Modes   "1920x1080"[/highlight]
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## mstrofbass (Jan 15, 2011)

The default config did not have the DefaultDepth param, so I left it out. When I changed the mode to the 640x480 it changed, so I assume it was using it.

I think this may be a non-issue though...or I found a solution that will work. The TV is a Samsung, so it has a mode called "Just Scan", which will just map the pixels directly and eliminates the overscan. Works fine like this, so I'm going to stick with it until I want to feel like killing babies again. 

(But I will go back and set the DefaultDepth param just because you pointed it out.)


----------



## mstrofbass (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah, adding the DefaultDepth param didn't help. I'm going to chalk this up to some funkiness with the TV.


----------



## adamk (Jan 15, 2011)

Sounds like an issue with overscan/underscan...  You can try adjusting the underscan property via xrandr:

[cmd=]xrandr --output <output> --set underscan on[/cmd]

Of 'off', depending on what it's defaulting to.

Adam


----------



## mstrofbass (Jan 16, 2011)

adamk said:
			
		

> Sounds like an issue with overscan/underscan...  You can try adjusting the underscan property via xrandr:
> 
> [cmd=]xrandr --output <output> --set underscan on[/cmd]
> 
> ...



Cool, that's what I'll use when I decide to go back to looking at it.


----------

